
Stylesheets is a community-generated collection of the best CSS resources - s_dev
https://stylesheets.co/
======
mindcrash
Another nice resource is CSSDB [1] which basically provides a nice little
curated list of the somewhat more popular resources on GitHub (For now for
example think Bootstrap, Pure, Foundation Skeleton and friends)

[1] [http://cssdb.co/](http://cssdb.co/)

